# Monterrey trails??



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, Im new to the sport and I want to know if anyone has tracks or routes (if they are for the gps better if not no problem) near monterrey, I just know the next ones:

* Pista XC la Huasteca
* Santiago Extreme
* Chipinque (viejo san agustin - el pinal bajando por la vereda de don toño)
* La Ilusion pista XC
* La Huasteca - guitarritas
* La huasteca - Rompepicos
* Puerto Genovevo - Cascada de Chipitin
* Mederos

P.D.1 Any other??? (if you want the track for your gps, wait and this monday I will attach the files)
P.D.2 I'm looking for trials in the woods preferent, but any are weolcome


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

emeterio said:


> Hi everyone, Im new to the sport and I want to know if anyone has tracks or routes (if they are for the gps better if not no problem) near monterrey, I just know the next ones:
> 
> * Pista XC la Huasteca
> * Santiago Extreme
> ...


There's a guy here (he should be in the "Role Call Thread") is from MTY and posts some megaroutes in MTY. He also posts on df_meb in yahoo.

While I was there, some folks told me there were some trails being developed by the Cerro de la Silla. How far they went and if they're rideable, I have no idea.

I lived one year there... Good times. I lived at the border of Sn Nicolas and Guadalupe, close to the Canal de la Talaverna. Got to ride Chipinque, something at La Huasteca, that of Puerto Genovevo (we actually went from there to Las Adjuntas and back)...

Ahh... I'd like to ride there sometime again!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Here he is...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1434242&postcount=63

His name is Enrique Vera and he's a nice accessible person...


----------



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks for the info  I will contact him to ask for more trails


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

emeterio said:


> thanks for the info  I will contact him to ask for more trails


Oye seria buena onda hacer un banco de datos de aca de monterrey, por ahora la raza de Quike Vera y el Gera (el ñor de las mil y una biakas) andan en el espinazo corriendo los 147 kms de ruta, (estos chavos andan bien cañon puro endurance) pero mis cuates son medios hue.. y no salen mucho a rutas, yo generalmente me aviento chipinque solo, puesrto del aire y el pinal, etc.
en la caseta de chipinque tienen los mapas, los GPS no hay problema yo tengo las tutas pero estan en el formato del edge que no es compatible con el Garmin normalon, pero los puedo bajar a ese formato y te los paso si te interesan.


----------



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

Oye pues estaria con ganas!!! mira yo tambien normalmente ando solo pedaleando por chipinque lo mismo raza huevas jajaja  solo un compa si se anima pero por compromisos luego no puede salir, pues nos ponemos de acuerdo y nos juntamos a salir, lo de la base de datos va como nos organizamos????

Mañana por cierto vamos ha hacer otros 2 cuates y yo el paseo de asntiago extremo por si te einteresa  (domingo saliendo a las 8 de la mañana del seven enfrtente de la rotonda del tec para llegar a santiago a las 8.30 y empezar a rodar)

Saludos


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

emeterio said:


> Oye pues estaria con ganas!!! mira yo tambien normalmente ando solo pedaleando por chipinque lo mismo raza huevas jajaja  solo un compa si se anima pero por compromisos luego no puede salir, pues nos ponemos de acuerdo y nos juntamos a salir, lo de la base de datos va como nos organizamos????
> 
> Mañana por cierto vamos ha hacer otros 2 cuates y yo el paseo de asntiago extremo por si te einteresa  (domingo saliendo a las 8 de la mañana del seven enfrtente de la rotonda del tec para llegar a santiago a las 8.30 y empezar a rodar)
> 
> Saludos


sorry no cheque mi correo!!!
Estare en Chipinque manana temprano como a las 10 am, para ir al pinal, que propones?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> sorry no cheque mi correo!!!
> Estare en Chipinque manana temprano como a las 10 am, para ir al pinal, que propones?


'uta... Ojala me les pudiera unir... recordar los viejos tiempos...


----------



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

Mira si quieres escribeme a [email protected] y te incluyo en la lista para ponernos de acuerdo vamos como 4 o 5 cuates no muy pros jajaja, pero con todo el animo de divertirnos


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Marco, en que stand estaras en la espo de Cancun?, con que compañia vienes, probablemente vaya a la inauguracion y este en el stand de AirVAC, aunque como vino mi papa a esa exposicion tambien, seguro querra andar de stand en stand, asi te veo alla y nos ponemos de acuerdo para las rodadas en Cancun..


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

alcarve said:


> Marco, en que stand estaras en la espo de Cancun?, con que compañia vienes, probablemente vaya a la inauguracion y este en el stand de AirVAC, aunque como vino mi papa a esa exposicion tambien, seguro querra andar de stand en stand, asi te veo alla y nos ponemos de acuerdo para las rodadas en Cancun..


Hola Alberto!! no se que estand es, la compañia de nosostros es Gutermann yo llego a la noche en el vuelo de las 1135PM por aeromexico. te llamo mañana por la mañana!

Saludos!!!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

emeterio said:


> Mira si quieres escribeme a [email protected] y te incluyo en la lista para ponernos de acuerdo vamos como 4 o 5 cuates no muy pros jajaja, pero con todo el animo de divertirnos


Sale Pues!!! yo llego la proxima semana a Monterrey, soy vendedor y me la paso de viaje atendiendo el changarro, por cierto si fui al pinal el sabado, estaba muy seco el aire, bastante hojarasca, no habia mucha raza pues todos se fueron a preparar para el iturbiton que fue ayer, tu dices nos ponemos de acuerdo la subida al pinal esta muuuy buena!

Saludos!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*Where are you Regios?!*

I have seen a lot of MTBrs in Chipinque but no many on this thread!
We are going to el pinal again which is cold and wet (yeah!! mud!!) next saturday morning!! 
:thumbsup: 8am at la bellota, find the white mini cooper, Saludos!!!


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

en chipinque hay muchos, y en una rodada de 3 horas te avientas casi todas, 

asi es como le hago yo,

subo san agustin - subo el chile - subo la deslavada hasta puerto del aire y después hasta el pinal, deregreso bajo por cabras que es la que baja desde el pinal hasta una mesetita, es una bajada corta de escalones, o si no por el single chiquito del pinal, después llego a puerto del aire, en donde subo como si fuera hacia el empalme y subo hacia el epazote, del epazote tienes de 2, o agarras la vereda de la mina de san francisco (esta muy angosta y en algunos pedazos lo tienes que hacer caminando pero esa vereda se junta con la del tubo enterrado y esa esta conmadre) si no agarras esa vereda bajas otra vez por donde subiste (epazote) y hay un single luego luego si vienes de regreso que también esta bueno, después sales donde mismo en el bebedero, le das rumbo a don toño 1, y ahí subes hacia la casa del general, en la casa del general hay un single también muy bueno que te deja en la mera casa del general, ahora si después bajas por don toño 1, si quieres le sigues por don toño 2 y también hay toño 3, 

si no quieres doñ toños, esta la vereda de la Piedra, esta técnica pero buena y te deja en canoas, ahí puedes bajar la calle, o le das hacia la del chile para tomar la de san agustin.

por ultimo, puedes bajar por la de san agustin que es muy rápida y divertida.


----------



## mtbaiker (Feb 15, 2010)

ildottore46 said:


> en chipinque hay muchos, y en una rodada de 3 horas te avientas casi todas,
> 
> asi es como le hago yo,
> 
> ...


Muy buena la rutas de Chipinque, las he recorrido muchas veces... Si alguien se anima, podemos planear una ruta que he querido hacer por mucho tiempo pero nunca nos hemos organizado bien para hacerla, yo lo he recorrido pero en cuatrimoto. es de el manzano a la laguna de sanchez. Si les interesa, nos vamos los de aqui de laredo y rodamos todos juntos. si no nos aventamos la de Chipinque.

ahi andamos!

saludos,
Horacio


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

mtbaiker said:


> Muy buena la rutas de Chipinque, las he recorrido muchas veces... Si alguien se anima, podemos planear una ruta que he querido hacer por mucho tiempo pero nunca nos hemos organizado bien para hacerla, yo lo he recorrido pero en cuatrimoto. es de el manzano a la laguna de sanchez. Si les interesa, nos vamos los de aqui de laredo y rodamos todos juntos. si no nos aventamos la de Chipinque.
> 
> ahi andamos!
> 
> ...


tienes buen manejo, yo las cabras ni de pex las bajo, pero cuando quieran apuntarse para irnos desde la nacional a laguna de sanchez o hasta los lirios en coahuila, estamos!

revivieron un a discusión muy vieja!


----------



## leiito (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola! me acabo de mudar a monterrey y he recorrido algunas rutas en chipinque. Que mas recomiendan que haga?!


----------



## gc4rr (Mar 29, 2012)

^ +1


----------



## aalexei (May 17, 2012)

*Ayuda con compra de Bici...*

Hola, me pueden ayudar ? que opinan de la bici Jamis Dakota D29 race
No les pude dejar el Link por que el foro no me lo permitio pero la pagina es jamis .com
Saludos


----------



## aalexei (May 17, 2012)

Hola......


----------



## aalexei (May 17, 2012)

saludos....


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Reviviendo este thread. Ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Me acabo de mudar a Monterrey y no encuentro raza para las rodar! Mi correo pabloquintana arroba yahoo punto com


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey, I'd like to ride Chipinque and the area trails around Monterrey.
Can I rent a good bike in Monterrey?


----------



## ildottore46 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure, you can check with Jamis at Chipinque. They have a little shop down at the parking lot besides the restaurant at the park entrance, they may have bikes for rent..


----------



## Adolfo (Feb 1, 2015)

Hola que tal, mi nombre es Adolfo Martinez, soy nuevo en el foro y me interesó revivir este tema.
Tengo una ruta en las cercanias a Linares, aprox 30 km de terraceria + 10 asfaltados , por si a alguien le interesa. 
Uso la App Runtastic para Android y no se como subir el archivo al foro, si alguien me puede decir cómo se lo agradezco.
Por cierto, me interesaria recibir rutas cercanas a Monterrey en cualquier formato, mi correo es adolfo punto martinez arroba gmail punto com por si alguien me hace el favor.
Reciban Saludos Cordiales.
Adolfo


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

turbogrover said:


> Hey, I'd like to ride Chipinque and the area trails around Monterrey.
> Can I rent a good bike in Monterrey?


Contact Central Bike Park in punto central. They have a chipinque shuttle daily and they might be able to point you in the right direction. https://www.facebook.com/CentralBikePark


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

Look for the Esports facebook page and they have all the gps maps for all the trails people compete on. That should be usefull I have them all on Google Earth now.


----------

